# Ever wonder what to do with those old hard bagels?



## GarlicGoddess

*Hi gang!  Ever wonder what to do with your old bagels, when they're too hard to eat?  I have a suggestion that my family loves.  I make them into French toast, cut them into bite-sized pieces and drizzle syrup over them.  Try it!  *


----------



## chefmom

How about cutting them into smaller pieces, tossing them with garlic, melted butter and herbs to make croutons?  
For sweet bagels (cinnamon raisin, blueberry) you can make an outstanding bread pudding!


----------



## QSis

Garlic Goddess,

Do you dip the bagel slices into an egg-milk mixture and pan fry them?

Lee


----------



## subfuscpersona

*restoring "stale" bagels with steam*



			
				GarlicGoddess said:
			
		

> *Hi gang!  Ever wonder what to do with your old bagels, when they're too hard to eat?  I have a suggestion that my family loves.  I make them into French toast, cut them into bite-sized pieces and drizzle syrup over them.  Try it!  *


If not *too* hard, bagels can be "remoistened" with steam. This works with any firm bread that does not have a hard crust (since the steam will also soften the crust).

Cut bagels in half. Steam cut side down, on a rack in a steamer a few minutes. If your steamer lid has a vent that allows steam to escape, open it. Remove to rack and let cool slightly. Proceed to eat...

Stale bread is just bread that has lost moisture. Many "stale" breads can be reasonably restored this way.


----------



## jkath

Great idea for french toast - I bet it's super good with raisin cinnamon bagels, or cranberry orange ones!

But then again, I also like the crouton idea (never thought of it!)...how about jalepeno bagel croutons?! yum!!!


----------



## Dina

Great suggestion.  I wonder if soaking them with milk, sugar, egg and vanilla would turn them into some tasty bread pudding.


----------



## purrfectlydevine

If you are good with a knife you could slice them thin and season as desired and bake until crisp.


----------



## Caine

Or, you could spray paint them black and let the kids play hockey (ice or roller) with them. Be careful though, the goalie could get seriously injured.


----------



## pdswife

GarlicGoddess said:
			
		

> *Hi gang!  Ever wonder what to do with your old bagels, when they're too hard to eat?  I have a suggestion that my family loves.  I make them into French toast, cut them into bite-sized pieces and drizzle syrup over them.  Try it!  *




I know what we're having for breakfast next weekend!


----------



## jennyema

breadcrumbs


----------



## VickiQ

I've softened them a little in the microwave sliced them,spread a mixture of butter olive oil and fresh minced garlic and put them under the broiler-my kids called it jewish garlic bread-actually I used this when I forgot to buy italian bread.


----------



## buckytom

please do not give them to ronjohn and his spud gun!!!


----------



## VickiQ

I think YOU just gave Ronjohn an idea or should I say ammunition!!!!


----------



## GarlicGoddess

*Hi again gang!  A reply to "QSis".  Yes I dip or rather soak the bagels in the egg mixture so they get lots of it into the bagel.  Also, with a parmesan/herb bagel, I just tried "Chefmom's" suggestion.  I thinly sliced the bagel into little "coins", put them into a ziploc bag with olive oil, Italian seasoning, and garlic powder.  Then, I toasted them in the 350 oven for 8 minutes on one side and about 5 on the other sides.   YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!*


----------

